# Help! Vinyl Letters Coming Off of Shirts!



## Natitown

Did a job for my son's basketball league. I used Siser Easy Weed and pressed on 100% cotton tees. Pressed according to instructions 302 degrees for 10-15 seconds. My son came back from his games and said some of the letters were coming off of the shirts. I am so upset. What did I do wrong?


----------



## veedub3

Sorry to here that. Maybe the pressure used was not enough or the shirts used was not the right type. It sucks that it did not work for you because I have never had a problem. It is supposed to work on 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blend but other than those two I can't see why it would come off unless again not enough pressure.

Hate to hear that happened to you.

Katrina

Was it just a few or all had issues?


----------



## billm75

Pre-press to remove moisture, Press your design, and then re-press using teflon or parchment paper sheets


----------



## Natitown

veedub3 said:


> Sorry to here that. Maybe the pressure used was not enough or the shirts used was not the right type. It sucks that it did not work for you because I have never had a problem. It is supposed to work on 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blend but other than those two I can't see why it would come off unless again not enough pressure.
> 
> Hate to hear that happened to you.
> 
> Katrina
> 
> Was it just a few or all had issues?


So far there have been four out of 60. I'm gonna have nightmares that they will all come off when they are washed.


----------



## Natitown

billm75 said:


> Pre-press to remove moisture, Press your design, and then re-press using teflon or parchment paper sheets


I did everything you mentioned except re-press. Do you always repress?


----------



## torodesigns

I would like to say not to worry about that because it happens to us all. I always repress to answer your question. I don't use the Siser line . . . but I make sure that my pressure is set to the right setting . . . I once heard of the dollar bill test (stick a dollar bill in the press and clamp down, you should not be able to pull the dollar bill out

I press for five seconds first. . . then lay my design on the shirt and press for 8 - 10 seconds then remove the mylar backing. Then cover with the teflon sheet and repress for 15 - 18 seconds. Haven't had anything come back yet.

good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Natitown

torodesigns said:


> I would like to say not to worry about that because it happens to us all. I always repress to answer your question. I don't use the Siser line . . . but I make sure that my pressure is set to the right setting . . . I once heard of the dollar bill test (stick a dollar bill in the press and clamp down, you should not be able to pull the dollar bill out
> 
> I press for five seconds first. . . then lay my design on the shirt and press for 8 - 10 seconds then remove the mylar backing. Then cover with the teflon sheet and repress for 15 - 18 seconds. Haven't had anything come back yet.
> 
> good luck keep us posted.


Thanks for your help. I guess the only thing I can do at this point is to apologize and fix the shirts that messed up. Lesson learned.


----------



## nascarbob

What brand of press are you using??
Is the temp accurate or fluctuating??
How long was the pre press??


----------



## Natitown

nascarbob said:


> What brand of press are you using??
> Is the temp accurate or fluctuating??
> How long was the pre press??


I used a Presto press and I pre-pressed for about 5-6 seconds. I am pretty sure the temp would be ok. I have used it before with no problems, however I have never pressed so many at one time. Could it be the pressure was too high? There is a lever on the side with numbers 1 thru 10 and I had it set on 7. Could it be when I opened the press I pulled some of the letters off? It does not have an auto release and I had to pull on the handle pretty hard to open it up.


----------



## legacyborn

This probably isn't for everyone, but I have been pressing with Thermoflex for almost 3 years now. 

I crank the temp about 10 degrees higher than they suggest (might just be my heat press) and I use a very high pressure (the dollar bill test mentioned earlier is a great way to do it). 

I also press and repress, Then I run my hands over the design, if I can feel a rough edge to the vinyl, I press again. I keep doing this until the edge is either soft or gone. Since I started doing it this way, I have never had a design lift. 

Logan


----------



## Natitown

legacyborn said:


> This probably isn't for everyone, but I have been pressing with Thermoflex for almost 3 years now.
> 
> I crank the temp about 10 degrees higher than they suggest (might just be my heat press) and I use a very high pressure (the dollar bill test mentioned earlier is a great way to do it).
> 
> I also press and repress, Then I run my hands over the design, if I can feel a rough edge to the vinyl, I press again. I keep doing this until the edge is either soft or gone. Since I started doing it this way, I have never had a design lift.
> 
> Logan


Thanks..I will certainly try that method. Do you think it's too late get the shirts back and repress them?


----------



## legacyborn

It is definitely not too late to get them back. I have repressed shirts after the vinyl started to wrinkle after 5 washes. It is very forgiving as long as it doesn't tear too bad. (and even rips and tears can be repaired some times).


----------



## Natitown

legacyborn said:


> It is definitely not too late to get them back. I have repressed shirts after the vinyl started to wrinkle after 5 washes. It is very forgiving as long as it doesn't tear too bad. (and even rips and tears can be repaired some times).


Wow, even after they are washed? I would think the sticky stuff be washed away! I will call the coach and tell him to get the shirts back from the kids and I will repress. I am just so disappointed. This is my first "big" job and I was hoping it would finally be my break to get into the schools. I hope I didn't kill that opportunity. I lost some sleep last night.


----------



## billm75

It does happen to the best of us. I had a few football jerseys come back to me from a large order last season. But it was easy enough to just repress and get them on their way. At least it wasn't plastisol peeling away. LOL That would have been disastrous. 

But yes, usually I wll repress my vinyl after application, just to insure it's going to stay put. I've seen where some other companies have pressed vinyl on, and it peeled off CLEAN the first wash. (my kids' soccer team for one) and there I stood with my company shirt on, people were blaming ME for the poor quality. I had to make sure they knew I didn't create those garments. LOL


----------



## Natitown

billm75 said:


> It does happen to the best of us. I had a few football jerseys come back to me from a large order last season. But it was easy enough to just repress and get them on their way. At least it wasn't plastisol peeling away. LOL That would have been disastrous.
> 
> But yes, usually I wll repress my vinyl after application, just to insure it's going to stay put. I've seen where some other companies have pressed vinyl on, and it peeled off CLEAN the first wash. (my kids' soccer team for one) and there I stood with my company shirt on, people were blaming ME for the poor quality. I had to make sure they knew I didn't create those garments. LOL


Thanks for your help. It is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## mycraftytoys

just had the same problem with compression shirts. But what I figured out was that I did not use a teflow pillow in some and those are the ones that peeled off. If the shirt is not good and flat you can have that problem. I have used siser for2 years now and have no problem with it. This time I knew it was my mistake got the shirts back repress and the vinyl is not coming off now. Good luck.
Lisa


----------



## Wallop

sorry for coming in at the end of a thread but to do the repress can you just do it or do you need some form of covering..like teflon and where would you get that.....I am currently wearing a shirt that I had done a few weeks ago and its peeling..i assumed it was because i keep putting it in the dryer? and i am worried about it happening to the shirts i am doing...any help appreciated


----------



## melinda415

i read all of the above post about the peeling up of the vinyl. i had some of my lettering come off and the logo above it was no problem. could it be that the lettering is too small and won't take? it is prob. about 1/8th inches and was hard to weed but i put on and i felt to make sure smooth..i removed earlier and redone it a 2nd time to take and it still peeled up on the small letters...was it bec. maybe the solution i put on it to remove it and than put new in its place messed it up? should i have washed that area? and i wonder if will take a 3rd try...i don't have the item now...it was a gift and i was having orders from it now i can't get the orders until i fix...i was going to maybe send the small lettering part to be printed thru screen printing and seeing if that would help and i do the other part of the job..it is on a tee shirt so it should have taken..i am as well upset...i don't know how to fix this problem..i had the shirt for several weeks before i gave as a gift and it was fine but when my niece wore it she said lettering is peeling...;( help


----------



## woohooguy

Hi.

The are three main factors and variables in heat pressing.
1. Temp (im pretty sure most ppl will get this right)
2. Even pressure (often overlooked. Pressure is crucial. Even though youve got the right temp, without the right pressure, then itll be pretty much useless. You also need to make sure that you are heat pressing on even surfaces.)
3. Suitable garment. (If youve got, those two covered. Then, its safe to say that your garment is not suitable)


----------



## ChemicaUS

Melinda,
Depending on the tack level of the film you're using, a 1/8" font may indeed be too small. That's a pretty tiny letter and therefore a miniscule amount of adhesive to bond to the shirt. If the shirt has a low thread count, that makes it even harder because there's not much material for your tiny text to bond to. 
What kind of film are you using?


----------



## jayshepnotts

hi sorry to bring this up again but I am new to the game and having the same problem I also read about the repressing that someone mentioned. 

but my question with this is .... do I use the parchment that came with the heat press first time ? I would imagine if I don't then the backing would stick to the press 

many thanks in advance


----------



## ChemicaUS

Jayshepnotts
Yes, using a sheet of parchment paper or a Teflon sheet is always recommended. If your transfers aren't sticking, try increasing the pressure. One press cycle should be sufficient, but many people overlook the force or pressure setting on the heat press. Adjusting this should make it physically more difficult to close and clamp it.


----------



## jayshepnotts

Thanks chemical us the pressure is the furthest it will go and seems that it has stuck down fine them a few days later the vinyl starts to lift just don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Sterpo65

legacyborn said:


> This probably isn't for everyone, but I have been pressing with Thermoflex for almost 3 years now.
> 
> I crank the temp about 10 degrees higher than they suggest (might just be my heat press) and I use a very high pressure (the dollar bill test mentioned earlier is a great way to do it).
> 
> I also press and repress, Then I run my hands over the design, if I can feel a rough edge to the vinyl, I press again. I keep doing this until the edge is either soft or gone. Since I started doing it this way, I have never had a design lift.
> 
> Logan


with so many presses and pressure do you not get ghosting on the garment?


----------

